# PVC cutter



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Bought one of these today:










It advertises that it cuts 1 5/8" O/D PVC. Is it going to live up to that and cut 1 1/4" schedule 40 PVC all day? How often am I going to have to change the blade? Should I return it and buy a ratcheting one?

On a side note, it said right on the packaging that it fits perfectly in back pockets, so I'm good to go.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jza said:


> Bought one of these today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The blades are easy to shatter, and it won't work on cold pipe. They LFNC really nicely though.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

jza said:


> Bought one of these today:
> 
> ....


 Just get out the file...


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The blades are easy to shatter, and it won't work on cold pipe. They LFNC really nicely though.


I can see that with cold pipe.

LFNC?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You should of bought one of these instead.. it is "ratcheting" and can cut up to 1 1/4" PVC with only one hand..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jza said:


> I can see that with cold pipe.
> 
> LFNC?


 
grey liqu-tite


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It's 3x as fast on 1/2" than a ratchet cutter. I always had both in my bag.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's 3x as fast on 1/2" than a ratchet cutter. I always had both in my bag.


If I am running PVC pipe.. I only use 3/4" mininum.. never ran 1/2" for underground.. :no:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I have ratcheting cutters like the green ones posted, Im pretty quick when I spin the PVC one its pierced.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

chewy said:


> I have ratcheting cutters like the green ones posted, Im pretty quick when I spin the PVC one its pierced.


The ratcheting is as fast as you can squeeze your hand.. that is fast enough for me.. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

B4T said:


> The ratcheting is as fast as you can squeeze your hand.. that is fast enough for me.. :laughing:


Yeah but Im usually racing sparkys so I dont have to bother doing saddles, haha.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

So are these going to cut up to 1 1/4" or not lol?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jza said:


> So are these going to cut up to 1 1/4" or not lol?


 
Oh hell no.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jza said:


> Bought one of these today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are made for poly water lines, not PVC conduit. Get the ratcheting type made for plumbers, not landscapers.


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

Or if your lazy















or


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

You can score cold PVC with a knife and smack it on the floor, works every time, 30% of the time.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I've had these for over 2 years of near continuous use. While mainly used for corline, I use it to cut up to 1" PVC. Takes a few seconds but it does the job. Reversible blade will give me another 2 years! :thumbsup:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

ratcheting cutters or hackzall, but i don't run much pvc.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I just hackzall it and ream it with a gloved finger for larger PVC.

Those cutters are similar to the ones I use for cor-line up to 1-1/4, though.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone use a regular hacksaw anymore?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I a few years ago broke down and got the expensive Klein ratcheting cutters for up to 1-1/4". I should have done it from the start. The blade still looks new and works like the day I got it. I used to get maybe a year out of the cheap $20 ones.


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

k_buz said:


> Does anyone use a regular hacksaw anymore?


Edit: Do you mean for pvc? If so, sure if theres no sawzall or pvc cutter around. 


If you mean for for metal:
Yes, when I forget to charge batteries.
Do you still use one? Cordless sawzall is the shizzle with a fine tooth bi-metal blade. Even better is Makita's metal saw :thumbsup:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=202213960&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=202213960&cm_mmc=shopping%2d%5f%2dgooglebase%2d%5f%2dD25X%2d%5f%2d202213960


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I a few years ago broke down and got the expensive Klein ratcheting cutters for up to 1-1/4". I should have done it from the start. The blade still looks new and works like the day I got it. I used to get maybe a year out of the cheap $20 ones.


 
I got the big Ridgid brand for 2" a while back and love it compared the chop saw method I used to use. No deburring.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I a few years ago broke down and got the expensive Klein ratcheting cutters for up to 1-1/4". I should have done it from the start. The blade still looks new and works like the day I got it. I used to get maybe a year out of the cheap $20 ones.


That is the one I have.. over (10) years old and worked fine till the sprinkler guy borrowed it and dropped in in a mud puddle..

Had to blow it out with compressed air to get the ratchet part working again..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> You should of bought one of these instead.. it is "ratcheting" and can cut up to 1 1/4" PVC with only one hand..


Who makes that one?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the Klein one that cuts up to 2". Now they sell a knockoff at Lowes for about half the price I paid for the Klein one.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Who makes that one?


That is Greenlee I think..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Who makes that one?



You can buy that same design in hundreds of different brands. It's made off-shore and in all sorts of colors for rebranding purposes.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

k_buz said:


> Does anyone use a regular hacksaw anymore?


I have a Stanley in pristine condition with original blade from 2001, is worth anything?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> That is Greenlee I think..


Looks heavy duty I'll look for a link.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I have a Stanley in pristine condition with original blade from 2001, is worth anything?


At least double what you paid for it....:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mattwright999 said:


> Or if your lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha that's the way to go...:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

k_buz said:


> Does anyone use a regular hacksaw anymore?


What's that???? :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just used my hacksaw the other day. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> What's that???? :jester:



Saws used by hacks.


----------



## wesleydnunder (Mar 19, 2012)

I bought a ratcheting type this mornin' at lowes in the plumbing section. I'm working on a powerhead manifold for my aquarium. Many moons ago I tried the one the OP posted and didn't like it at all.

Mark


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Saws used by hacks.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

aDudeInPhx said:


> Edit: Do you mean for pvc? If so, sure if theres no sawzall or pvc cutter around.
> 
> 
> If you mean for for metal:
> ...


The only thing stopping me from buying the M18 version is I'm not sure if you can safely use it 1-handed.

If not, I'm just going to pick up the portaband instead.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


>


:laughing:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I started using these. Got the idea from a hip hop video.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> The only thing stopping me from buying the M18 version is I'm not sure if you can safely use it 1-handed.
> 
> If not, I'm just going to pick up the portaband instead.


Not officially, I cut timber with my M18 circ all the time holding a speed square and the timber at the same time while cutting with the saw but that wouldnt be allowed by the safety guys.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Theriot said:


> I started using these. Got the idea from a hip hop video.


That will get painful:laughing:


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

chewy said:


> Not officially, I cut timber with my M18 circ all the time holding a speed square and the timber at the same time while cutting with the saw but that wouldnt be allowed by the safety guys.


Safety-schmafety. 

I'm not concerned about regulations, just whether the thing is going to twist up in a pipe and eat my face.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Safety-schmafety.
> 
> I'm not concerned about regulations, just whether the thing is going to twist up in a pipe and eat my face.



They have a blade brake so that stops as soon as you let go the trigger and if the pipe pinches the blade the torque limiter will kick in and cut the power. In saying all that you could still F yourself up.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> They have a blade brake so that stops as soon as you let go the trigger and if the pipe pinches the blade the torque limiter will kick in and cut the power. In saying all that you could still F yourself up.


Yes you could.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

If you are cutting pvc on the ground nothing works better for me than my chop saw with a metal cutting blade. It burns through as fast as a saw blade will cut and gives a nice smooth edge with no chips


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

chewy said:


> They have a blade brake so that stops as soon as you let go the trigger and if the pipe pinches the blade the torque limiter will kick in and cut the power. In saying all that you could still F yourself up.


Bandsaw it is! :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I have the Klein one that cuts up to 2". Now they sell a knockoff at Lowes for about half the price I paid for the Klein one.


 
Forget about it, harbor freight has one for like $30 my friend bought. First day the blade shattered, the one they replaced it with cracked near the pivot bolt. Stay with a real brand. I have only honed the blade on mine so far.


----------



## Shyguy64 (Apr 7, 2010)

mattwright999 said:


> Or if your lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last Milwaukee cutters are worth every penny if you have a lot of PVC to run. I have been using them for the past 2 years straight with not one complaint. The battery life is amazing and they can really take a beating.


----------



## Webby (Sep 7, 2011)

i use this pvc tubing cutters:








can use it with one hand, very useful here in aus since we use a lot of pvc conduit.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Webby said:


> i use this pvc tubing cutters:
> 
> can use it with one hand, very useful here in aus since we use a lot of pvc conduit.


Thats hot! Haha.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Forget about it, harbor freight has one for like $30 my friend bought. First day the blade shattered, the one they replaced it with cracked near the pivot bolt. Stay with a real brand. I have only honed the blade on mine so far.


I wonder how the one at Lowes compares to the HF one though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I wonder how the one at Lowes compares to the HF one though.


 
They may come from the same factory in Taiwan. The funny thing is they look just like the Ridgid brand until they are side by side and you can see they are thinner and a little smaller all the way around and the blade looks like it's been cold poured.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They may come from the same factory in Taiwan. The funny thing is they look just like the Ridgid brand until they are side by side and you can see they are thinner and a little smaller all the way around and the blade looks like it's been cold poured.


I suspect you may be right, my pair are "ampro" which is just a generic line sold by supply houses here. I have seen some of the same design that were alot heavier and the handle of my pair cracked when I dropped them from a ladder.


----------

